# HHA OL5500 vs. TRUGLO Range Rover



## marbowNC (Apr 28, 2008)

I use a HHA and I like it , you can see it good in low light and thats a big plus for me , I've not used a tru glo so can't say much bout it bit it looks like a good sight , and as far as a negative I don't have any exept I wish they would make a 3 pin that adjust like the 5500 , I have seen a few times while hunting with it that you don't have time to adjust the sight and a 3 pin would have been ideal .


----------



## JayH (Dec 5, 2008)

*Tru Glow Range Rover.*

I have the tru Glow Range Rover and like it just fine. The glow in the dark marker tape is kind of a pain because you have to use a fine sharpie as a regular pen will not write on it. Other than that a fine sight and mine came with a light for about 80.00. I think it may be a bit lighter than the HHA as well and the pin guard is very sturdy. 

Good luck,
Jay


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

The only thing i real preffer over the tru-glow is HHA's sighting in tapes are extremely easy to use and you only sight in at 20 and 40 yards then your dead on everywere in between and out to 60. Plus HHA has great customer service (i dont know about tru glo but im sure its good also)


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

All of my bows have HHA's on them. No experience with Tru-Glo's but I do know that HHA's customer service is absolutely outstanding.


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2002)

Big Eazy said:


> All of my bows have HHA's on them. No experience with Tru-Glo's but I do know that HHA's customer service is absolutely outstanding.


+1...... HHA all the way here also


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

i am wondering the same thing...i have a HHA but it doesnt seem anywhere as bright as the truglo range rover...


----------



## Smoothie (Nov 8, 2004)

I work in a shop and have experience with both. The Rover is nice and bright but the slide system is very inconsistent or rough. The HHA on the other hand is a solid sight with a smooth and well designed slide system. I myself use afix pin sight, but if I had to choose I would definitly go with the HHA.


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

Smoothie said:


> I work in a shop and have experience with both. The Rover is nice and bright but the slide system is very inconsistent or rough. The HHA on the other hand is a solid sight with a smooth and well designed slide system. I myself use afix pin sight, but if I had to choose I would definitly go with the HHA.


I tried the Range Rover and like stated above, the slide system isn't smooth at all. I never could get the sight head ring on mine very secure. I could bump it with my hand and see the head wobble a little.


----------



## EyesnSkis (Jan 22, 2009)

*HHA Hands Down*

There is no comparison between the HHA Optimizer series and the Tru-Glo Range Rover. First and foremost, the HHA is made in the USA :thumbs_up, Wisconsin Rapids, Wisconsin to be exact, the RangeRover is made in China:thumbs_do. Their customer service and support is by far the best of any product I've ever owned. With no questions asked they do whatever they can for you to get you back on the range or in the woods with very little down time, in most cases less than a week.

Second of all, as stated in previous posts, the HHA has much smoother and precise operation, along with the new Easy Tape system to get you dialed in with minimal effort. 

The HHA is a little more expensive but is WELL WORTH the money! I would wait until the new 2009 versions come out though, they finally added a pin guard to prevent accidental breakage when walking through the woods or pulling your bow up the tree...oops.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

EyesnSkis said:


> There is no comparison between the HHA Optimizer series and the Tru-Glo Range Rover. First and foremost, the HHA is made in the USA :thumbs_up, Wisconsin Rapids, Wisconsin to be exact, the RangeRover is made in China:thumbs_do. Their customer service and support is by far the best of any product I've ever owned. With no questions asked they do whatever they can for you to get you back on the range or in the woods with very little down time, in most cases less than a week.
> 
> Second of all, as stated in previous posts, the HHA has much smoother and precise operation, along with the new Easy Tape system to get you dialed in with minimal effort.
> 
> The HHA is a little more expensive but is WELL WORTH the money! I would wait until the new 2009 versions come out though, they finally added a pin guard to prevent accidental breakage when walking through the woods or pulling your bow up the tree...oops.


do you know when there coming out?


----------



## EyesnSkis (Jan 22, 2009)

Not positive on an availability date on the new style but it should be soon. You can check out the new design on their website.

Gotta be patient for quality, besides, its a handful of guys in a pretty small shop so they can't exactly pump 'em out like the China-men can!


----------



## Champeen2001 (Dec 10, 2007)

*The use of the sight?*

I had the HHA one pin site and it works great....for target practice and 3-D shoots. What I found out is that in the moment of truth, I had some doubt about if i had the right distance down. I found it would be much easier to move a pin up or pin down on a multiple pin site.

All that aside, the one I had, I think its in my signature ( i gotta update that), was excellent. Very easy to find the appropriate tape to put by the adjustable knob. Who knows I may put it back on for practice and 3-D fun.


----------



## lostarrow68 (Jun 29, 2004)

HHA all the way. It is solid, smooth and plenty bright. I have found in low light your pin can be too bright and cause a halo. With the HHA you can adjust how much ambient light is gathered on the fiber optic.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Same here...HHA for me. Very satisfied


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

*Hha*

i had a true glo single pin on a matthews i had it was a good site but it don't even come close to an HHA Sight,the true glo i had was all plastic with a set srew on the scope slide,the slide was Round with no gear adjustment so when you went to move the Scope you had to be very slow and gentle with it to not over throw it,the HHA is very brite if you are using this for a hunting set up i would get a 0.19 pin i wouldn't get the 0.30 pin you get to much halow effect,if you are using it for 3-D inside where theres lights and you have a set of eyes that are still good the 0.10 pin works real good,as far as quality and customer service i don't think there are too many buisnesses that can match HHA in this area the sites are solid and have excellent Micro adjustments,i have a TX5519 on my XF6 mine has the rheostat with ten ft. of fiber i think the biggest you can get from them now in the fiber is 6ft. my eyes are really not the greatest so i got the 2in. scope on mine i love it the yellow ring on the back of the scope lines right up perfect inside of my peep site at full draw
you will never regret buying the HHA Sight over the range rover

Ted


----------

